# Like My Home made Click Clack??



## Cuddly_pony (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey all 
I have almost finished making my click clack I just need to get either a heat mat or a heat light (your opinions would be great )
So what do you think??? I made it and it was 100% free!!! It is my old fish tank !!
What I did...
I cleaned out the fish tank thoroughly and lined the bottom with a bit of plastic I cut to fit and then I had some left over carpet from when the carpets got done so I lyed a piece down on the bottom making sure there was no plastic showing.. for warmth I also cut pieces of carpet to put on the outside as like sort of insullation if you wanna call it 
The lid of the tank never fit all the way around and had a 5cm gap sooo
I got out my first aid kit and had lots of mefix its like elastoplast but has lots and lots of little holes in it to let the skin breath so I used that to cover the gap while it lets the air in aswell!!!! I made sure every tini tiny gap was covered 
Then for the hide out and water bowl (which you cant see but its there) I got two 1.25 litre plastic bottles and cut off the ends!! I Coloured in the hideaway in black so its dark for the little one  then went into the garden and got a branch and stuck it in!!!!
So what do you think of my home made Click Clack!!!!





And my little hideaway!!!!


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 10, 2009)

well do you want to really know ..cause there is so much wrong with that setup for a snake ...first you cant have sticky tape anywhere near a snake enclosure...second carpet is no good as a substrate..third it doesnt have a proper closed in lid so you will lose your snake ..and the list goes on sweetie ..nice try but you really need to look up and find out about clickclack setups...


----------



## waydematthews (Sep 10, 2009)

sorry to say but you`ll have very poor ventilation,maybe take out the carpet and put in some clean soil and bark something green to like a plant the hidey hole it ok and the water bowl as long it holds water! maybe thihnk about making a wooden frame for the lid and use fly srceen for the lid, as for the carpet arounf the edges they wont do a great deal so they could come off! purhaps put a thicker stick in there too


----------



## waydematthews (Sep 10, 2009)

a click clack is a plastic container that has little tabs to lock the lid down


----------



## webcol (Sep 10, 2009)

I would just pick up a 5 dollar plastic storage container, put a few holes, some dowel and use that .


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 10, 2009)

bahaha im so sorry but thankyou for the laugh.
Just buy a click clack container


----------



## jamesbecker (Sep 10, 2009)

while it looks nice, i dont think its all that practical.

change then carpet and put paper towel or newspaper instead (carpet will be hard to clean and will hold in piss and stuff)

make sure the stick is clean, some people bake them in the oven to kill germs, others wash with soap ect.

is that tape thats holdin the stick and that ramp thingy there? remove that as your snake will get caught on it and it will cause problems shedding if a peice gets stuck on the snake.

i like the carpet idea on the side.

not sure which to go, either heat matt or globe. but make sure you get a good thermometer, i reccomend microclimate b1, about 180 bucks i think.

also, more hides in there, 1 isnt enough. put in atleast 2 or 3. one in hot end, one in cool end and then maybe on in the middle.

what snake you gunna get aswell?


----------



## webcol (Sep 10, 2009)

This is what i use


----------



## Lewy (Sep 10, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> well do you want to really know ..cause there is so much wrong with that setup for a snake ...first you cant have sticky tape anywhere near a snake enclosure...second carpet is no good as a substrate..third it doesnt have a proper closed in lid so you will lose your snake ..and the list goes on sweetie ..nice try but you really need to look up and find out about clickclack setups...


 

Totaly agree with redbelly on this that is not a suitable enclosure for any reptile:shock:

Depending on what snake you get to the size you need but you should just go to a cheepy store and grab a proper click clak

Just like what untouchables had put in above


----------



## Freemason2250 (Sep 10, 2009)

I will write some steps down for you

1) Empty that tank and throw the contents out
2) Go to big w/coles/ $2 shop and buy a 5-10 litre storage container
3) Use a drill bit or soldering iron to makes some air holes (Patterns at your discretion)
4) Line the bottom with paper towels
5) Add a hide and water bowl
6) Place half of this container (The half without the water bowl) on a heatmat
7) Use that tank to breed a pair of mice
8) Check the temps of your tub
9) If temp is accurate place your snake inside
10) Sit on the lounge and have a beer


----------



## Cuddly_pony (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for your opinions guys!! I wanted to give something a go and I found on a snake website that carpet would be good but no biggie can always change it!!!
I am going to the reptile shop this arvo hense why I put it up for your opinions dont worry I am in no rush to put a snake in it I will not be getting a snake until everything is perfect so fars we have
-Replace carpet with soil
-make wooden lid with fly screen for ventillation
-different hide out and water bowl
Red belly bite I did try and look up how but didnt find much so I tried and failed but I did try perhaps your opinion on what to change not just whats wrong but how I can fix it??
I am a beginner guys so please dont shoot me down just tell me how to fix it!!!!
Thanks!!!


----------



## webcol (Sep 10, 2009)

Cuddly_pony said:


> Thanks for your opinions guys!! I wanted to give something a go and I found on a snake website that carpet would be good but no biggie can always change it!!!
> I am going to the reptile shop this arvo hense why I put it up for your opinions dont worry I am in no rush to put a snake in it I will not be getting a snake until everything is perfect so fars we have
> -Replace carpet with soil
> -make wooden lid with fly screen for ventillation
> ...



I would ditch the tank all together. Plastic container.. The glass will loose heat, ventilation will be a problem and it will not be hard to escape.


----------



## waydematthews (Sep 10, 2009)

take look at my jungle album and you`ll see my 2nd ever inclosure that i built from start to finish!


----------



## lovey (Sep 10, 2009)

Don't worry about soil...just put down some newspaper or paper towel 
So much easier to clean.


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 10, 2009)

To be honest its rubbish , your really better of to sort out a plastic tub , sistema make great ones , can get them from woolies for around $5-$6 , use paper towel as your substrate .

Have a search on here for click clacks , theres a heap of threads to help you out.

Carpet will hold way to much bacteria and not be at all good for your snake long term .
Tape of any kind should never be used in a cage , it will not end well .
If your sticking your lid , how will you open it ?? or are you going to re-stick it every time ??

EDIT... After re-reading this , i think ive been sucked into a gee-up


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Sep 10, 2009)

I'd go buy a plastic storage container and do what the others said and drill a few holes in it for ventilation and air, whack a heat mat under half of it, a few hides, something to climb on and a water bowl.

Depending on the sake even an air tight Tupperware container with a few holes in it would do alright
You really want a secure lid, snakes are escape artists.


----------



## webcol (Sep 10, 2009)

lovey said:


> Don't worry about soil...just put down some newspaper or paper towel
> So much easier to clean.



x2, paper towel, works great


----------



## waydematthews (Sep 10, 2009)

i`m not a fan of dull boring enclosures like a plastic box with a dowl and newspaper, looks boring so imagine how much the snake would like it! i`ve tried to imatate its habitat in the wild, i control the temps and humidity


----------



## Lewy (Sep 10, 2009)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...-to-build-a-click-clack-dial-up-warning-93266


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 10, 2009)

Cuddly_pony said:


> Thanks for your opinions guys!! I wanted to give something a go and I found on a snake website that carpet would be good but no biggie can always change it!!!
> I am going to the reptile shop this arvo hense why I put it up for your opinions dont worry I am in no rush to put a snake in it I will not be getting a snake until everything is perfect so fars we have
> -Replace carpet with soil
> -make wooden lid with fly screen for ventillation
> ...


on this site if you go under search ...up the top ...and type in click clack set up it should come up with the perfect step by step of what you need ...and as far as substrate goes news paper is best ,,,not soil..ok do your homework before getting a snake ..realise its all exciting for you but unlike a dog or cat that is able to get around if its not keen on the little bed you have made for it ..the snake is stuck inside the enclosure it wont bark or meow to let you know its not suited for it ...the snake will suffer in silence,and you will only know there is a problem when you end up with a sick snake or dead ..this is why it is important to get it right the first time ....in no way am I being critical to you to be mean but no use saying well done when it is simply not ...


----------



## Bugsy (Sep 10, 2009)

Start over again, people have already told u...Buy a click clack for like 10-15 $$ at k-mart or big W...put a few small holes in it for ventalation, sit one end of it on a heat mat or cord and bobs your uncle.


----------



## webcol (Sep 10, 2009)

waydematthews said:


> i`m not a fan of dull boring enclosures like a plastic box with a dowl and newspaper, looks boring so imagine how much the snake would like it! i`ve tried to imatate its habitat in the wild, i control the temps and humidity



These plastic enclosures are just ideal for hatchlings, ecspecially being they wont be in them for 2 long. I leave the visually appealing enclosures for the more establised herps


----------



## snakey001 (Sep 10, 2009)

waydematthews said:


> i`m not a fan of dull boring enclosures like a plastic box with a dowl and newspaper, looks boring so imagine how much the snake would like it! i`ve tried to imatate its habitat in the wild, i control the temps and humidity


 

So do you have caves and bats in your spotted enclosure as this would be what there are living in in the wild??

A snake doesn't feel bored it will feel secure and safe in a little clic clack till it grows up


----------



## waydematthews (Sep 10, 2009)

soil is an easy substrate when plants involved all you need to do is turn the soil thus becoming a fertiliser!i have coconut peat as well helps with humidity each to there own! my female jungle has calmed down alot since i bought her from a guy who kept her in a click clack, now that she is in a planted out natural enviroment i feel thats had alot to do with calming down


----------



## waydematthews (Sep 10, 2009)

snakey001 said:


> So do you have caves and bats in your spotted enclosure as this would be what there are living in in the wild??
> 
> some poeple take it that bit to far!!!


----------



## snakey001 (Sep 10, 2009)

waydematthews said:


> soil is an easy substrate when plants involved all you need to do is turn the soil thus becoming a fertiliser!i have coconut peat as well helps with humidity each to there own! my female jungle has calmed down alot since i bought her from a guy who kept her in a click clack, now that she is in a planted out natural enviroment i feel thats had alot to do with calming down


 

More like its growing up and getting more used to be around humans. Also IMO soil and other organic substrate is NOT good as you will never be able to clean it all correctly. like most people they only remove the little bit they see soiled. So if the snake has had a wee and you don't notice it it will stay there for a week or so. Not good hygiene


----------



## Cuddly_pony (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks all
So I have emptied the whole tank and dragged out a big plastic container with an easy lock lid in it I am going to the reptile place today to get books and stuff also stuff to set up the click clack
So I will need....
-paper towel for substrate
-sterilised (clean) log
- a few more hide aways
-heat mat
-thermometer
what else
Trust me people I promise I will do my homework I hate uneducated people who rush off and get a pet and it ends up suffering thats why I spent 6 years learning about horses before I got one 
Glad I gave everyone their laugh for the day!!! its fun to have a laugh I do it two


----------



## waydematthews (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes its grown up in 8 days!!! Well done!!


----------



## Lewy (Sep 10, 2009)

waydematthews said:


> Yes its grown up in 8 days!!! Well done!!


 

LOL 

Just so you now that there is a reason that 99% of herpers that have been in the game for Manny Manny years will all say use a clik clack and I do agree with them. It may work for a snake here and there but in the hole it doesn't and a little click clak is the way to go 

Anyway back on topic Good on you Cuddly_pony for doing the right thing and researching


----------



## Spunkywinkerbean (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey there, I see you are only 13, but honey if you are serious about caring for your own snake, you really need to do a bit more research. This site is fabulous and will have all the answers you need if you really look. My daughter is 13 also and she read and read for ages before getting her Stimson Python, Fang.
If you don't do it right, your snake will get sick and possibly die. They also are very clever escape artists and have amazing strength, this is why the click clack plastic box is what everyone goes for...my daughter even puts bull dog clips on the edges for extra security as she loves Fang so much and would hate for him to ever escape. 
Most reptile dealers we have dealt with sell click clacks with the holes already in them, ours cost $14.
Paper towel really is the easiest to keep clean.
It was a good try, and the only stupid questions are ones not asked, so don't get upset, the people on this site are just so passionate about snakes and would hate to see one in danger. Take their advice as they are right.
If you would like to talk to someone your own age about it, look up Devastatia on here and add her to your friend list, she knows heaps and would be happy to chat with you.
Good luck, and well done for seeking the correct advise.


----------



## dpeica (Sep 10, 2009)

You're all wrong. I think its amazing. Dont change anything.


----------



## Peterwookie (Sep 10, 2009)

dpeica said:


> You're all wrong. I think its amazing. Dont change anything.


 
HaHA standing up for the little ones 
are you going to sell her one of your snakes to go in there ???
one of the Small black one's with red belly's would look good


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 10, 2009)

dpeica said:


> You're all wrong. I think its amazing. Dont change anything.



:lol::lol: I can see you swapping out all your cages for fishtanks with carpet from those council clean ups .


----------



## tenacres1100 (Sep 10, 2009)

Cuddly_pony said:


> Thanks all
> So I have emptied the whole tank and dragged out a big plastic container with an easy lock lid in it I am going to the reptile place today to get books and stuff also stuff to set up the click clack
> So I will need....
> -paper towel for substrate
> ...


 
read this http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...-to-build-a-click-clack-dial-up-warning-93266

you don't need to use wire in the top simple holes will do the job

you will also need a thermostat so that you can adjust the temp.


----------



## tooninoz (Sep 10, 2009)

Cuddly Pony, aged 13, and doesn't talk in txt. 
Can I have a guess at the real username?


----------



## beersdave (Sep 10, 2009)

nice try, can see that you have put alot of effort into it. as other people have said a plastic tub with newspaper and some dowel will be much better


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 10, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> Cuddly Pony, aged 13, and doesn't talk in txt.
> Can I have a guess at the real username?


was wondering bout that too haha


----------



## Cuddly_pony (Sep 11, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> Cuddly Pony, aged 13, and doesn't talk in txt.
> Can I have a guess at the real username?


Lol I think I am missing something???
You can have a go dont know what its about but ok!!!
lol
Thanks for the advice people keep it coming!!!!
p.s. I have no intentions of putting a snake in it ..... it doesnt even exist anymore!!!!


----------



## Troyster (Sep 11, 2009)

untouchables said:


> I would ditch the tank all together. Plastic container.. The glass will loose heat, ventilation will be a problem and it will not be hard to escape.


 


yeah because its common knowledge that plactic is a far superior insulator than glass?????????????????


----------



## ChrisZhang (Sep 12, 2009)

can i just ask, what heatmap for a click clack to house a small spotted python and which thermostat


----------



## jamesbecker (Sep 13, 2009)

any heat matt, nothing over 10 watt (that will get more then hot enough) then i reccoment a microclimate b1 thermostat


----------



## webcol (Sep 13, 2009)

Troyster said:


> yeah because its common knowledge that plactic is a far superior insulator than glass?????????????????



I was thinking the glass one would have problems because of Fly screen on the top . Any way im sure plastic is better any way because overall there is less problems


----------



## ilovejordan (Sep 14, 2009)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> bahaha im so sorry but thankyou for the laugh.
> Just buy a click clack container


 

X2!!!!!!!! LOL :lol:


----------



## ChrisZhang (Sep 15, 2009)

jamesbecker said:


> any heat matt, nothing over 10 watt (that will get more then hot enough) then i reccoment a microclimate b1 thermostat



is a thermostat really necessary? or can i just use a 5watt heat mat under a click clack?


----------



## absinthe_616 (Sep 15, 2009)

Cuddly_Pony hunni im so glad youre not disheartened by what everyone has had to say, especially since alot of people here have just been quite frank and blunt. and while i must admit no, your enclosure isnt suitable, its really cool to find someone so excited and fresh on here. but stiil, good effort hun! Im glad you posted up and got feedback before you put a little bitey fanged one in there, just make sure you have everything to the best you can for the security, safety and comfort of your reptile.

and guys lets try to be a little nicer to the young ones and not scare them away? theyre the generation that will be taking over the vivariums when we all die off :lol:

constructive critism is good! petty put downs arent.


----------



## Cuddly_pony (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks Absinthe!!!!!
I was just shocked at how people turned this thread around about my age 
Thanks again!!!


----------



## jamesbecker (Sep 15, 2009)

ChrisZhang said:


> is a thermostat really necessary? or can i just use a 5watt heat mat under a click clack?


 
no most likley not.

i had a 4 watt heat matt go just recently, i tested it to see how hot it would get without a thermostat, and it got to temps around 45-48 degrees.

imo, spend the extra money and get a thermostat, but buy one that you can use in its enclosure when its bigger aswell, as you will have to buy on anyone.


----------



## greeny1 (Sep 15, 2009)

I dont think people are having a go at you because of your age, more likely your experience.


----------



## ChrisZhang (Sep 15, 2009)

jamesbecker said:


> no most likley not.
> 
> i had a 4 watt heat matt go just recently, i tested it to see how hot it would get without a thermostat, and it got to temps around 45-48 degrees.
> 
> imo, spend the extra money and get a thermostat, but buy one that you can use in its enclosure when its bigger aswell, as you will have to buy on anyone.



can i just ask how you tested the temp?


----------



## ChrisZhang (Sep 15, 2009)

oh and in summer is a heat mat a must?


----------



## webcol (Sep 15, 2009)

jamesbecker said:


> no most likley not.
> 
> i had a 4 watt heat matt go just recently, i tested it to see how hot it would get without a thermostat, and it got to temps around 45-48 degrees.
> 
> imo, spend the extra money and get a thermostat, but buy one that you can use in its enclosure when its bigger aswell, as you will have to buy on anyone.



At the moment i have my 10w on a timer for 15 minutes on then 15 minutes off. The temps stay around 31 to 33. However soon i will be investing in a thermostat to be on the safe side


----------



## Walker (Sep 15, 2009)

Get rid of that soil befor you put in the snake i know it prob looks nice but it is hard to clean and is not at all good for the snake i can tell you that from expierence!!!


----------



## mebebrian (Sep 15, 2009)

Seems you are on the right track now, all i can say is read read read and then read some more. Any questions ask, but dont just accept the first answer. And be sure to post pics of your finnished set up, we'd all love to see what you have learned.


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 15, 2009)

i have a 7watt heat mat on a 15min/15min on/off timer for my juvi darwin and it maintains temps fine.
i also have carpet between the heat mat and the tub and foam under it so it holds the heat perfectly.
have been using it this way for months and snakes are healthy and digesting every feed just fine.

Be careful to clean the tub lots, my snake urinated in its hide and i didnt even notice for a few days meanwhile it had been sitting on the warm, damp substrate for too long, and as a result my snake suffered scale rot. All is well now, but its something i didnt even think about when setting up my only click clack.


----------



## Londos1990 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey im using a glass tank for my snakes but i have done alot of work to ensure it is going to hold heat this is my work so far....


----------



## Londos1990 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Sep 15, 2009)

I thought you could have stuck with the glass tank and just fixed it up. Why is everyone so set on your age ? I think a lot of people forget that you probably have very little funds at this age. While the click clack may be the cheapest and easiest enclosure, i think they look hideous and dont enable you to see the snake . I'll probably get roasted for that as everyone swears by them. You'll get used to the criticism as a lot of people are very judgemental and opinionated on this forum. Good luck with the snake.


----------



## ilovejordan (Dec 28, 2009)

LOL!
....That is all.


----------



## backyardhabitat (Dec 28, 2009)

well good on you for taking all that advice on board as you are only 14, we all had to start somewhere
thank goodness this forum is available to give sound advice to the young herpers of the future


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 28, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> Cuddly Pony, aged 13, and doesn't talk in txt.
> Can I have a guess at the real username?


 I find that comment rather odd to be honest. 
I'm about 12 months younger than her and I don't speak in text, does that make me a troll or someone with another account? 
Not having a go at you tooninoz, just wondering why everyone assumes these things? 

Cuddly Pony use the constructive, kind criticism to help you, and ignore the pathetic, low putdowns that some have shot at you. A statue has never been made in honour of a critic.


----------



## ilovejordan (Dec 28, 2009)

Reeoww!


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Dec 28, 2009)

im with absinthe_616.
there is no need to put people down,where did all you start out(all as expert i guess).
critisism? is ok but go easy everyone has to learn.
i thought this forum was about people helping people but i guess im wrong.


----------



## bfg23 (Dec 28, 2009)

ilovejordan said:


> LOL!
> ....That is all.



lucky you dug up a three month old thread to say something so useless.


I would think making a better lid and changing the carpet to newspaper would be even _easier _than getting a clickclack. A small heatmat and a cheap timer set 15/15 would do the trick for someone on a budget.


----------

